# Trailer tires and baby mesquite trees



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

My Texas cowboy husband says mesquite thorns can definitely cause flat tires in cars, trucks and even tractors.

Another thing your tractor tires can find on ranches-- shed deer antlers. We have a bucket of them.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

It probably depends on the tires.
Some have thicker rubber than others.
I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

10 ply steel belted. Never had a problem.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Im talking about tractor tires on a John Deer 4020.


----------

